# Windows Defender won't update (Windows 10 Home)



## Gemini43 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi there,

In June, I bought a new PC running Windows 10 Home. No probs - even the Anniversary Update seemed to go smoothly (when I was expecting trouble!) However, last week, one of the Windows Defender updates wouldn't install. The error message then was something like a problem with "A network or connection problem" . I got it to update that time by closing down Defender and then re-starting my PC. I had to start Defender again and _then _it installed the update. Now, it hasn't updated since 27th August. The update is :
Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.227.991.0) - Error 0x80070643.
It is saying "The virus and Spyware Definitions didn't update on 29.08.16 because of an internet or network connectivity problem" (It said this yesterday as well, on the 28th!)

Now, my internet connection is working excellently and I do not have a network! I tried my previous 'Fix' of closing Defender and re-starting, but that doesn't work now either. I should say that I do not have any other virus or spyware prog installed as I am a very cautious user of the Internet and don't use any 'Dodgy' sites. (I got used to taking a lot of care when online owing to my very prolonged use of Windows XP long after it's sell-by date. In fact, if my old PC hadn't completely given up the ghost in June I'd probably still be using it!)

Anyway, could anyone help please? I have searchd online for this problem and it seems this update has caused problems before, only it seems to have been _last _year and even as far back as 2012, with other operating systems!

Thanks in anticipation.
Gemma


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you have any other forms of security in terms of not just anti-virus, but windows configuration ?


----------



## Gemini43 (Jul 14, 2007)

No. I _did _say that in my query. No other virus checker at all. I use CCleaner from time to time, but I don't let it run in the background. I've only had the PC since the middle of June! Obviously I have had to alter a lot of my privacy settings in Windows 10 because of Microsoft's intrusive snooping, but that's all. Actually, before the Anniversary update, I had no trouble with Defender updating automatically each day!


----------

